# Monel rivets



## Turk123 (Jan 8, 2004)

I have been told that monel rivets are best for fasteners on a aluminum mast. I need to use 3/16 blind rivets to fasten the mast to the bottom mast plate. Is there a source for this rivet on the internet and can I redily rent a rivet gun to set these??? Just need more info from anyone with experience with this. Can a large hand operated rivet tool (large handles) work on 3/16 monel rivets?


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

Turk, see if you can visit a good tool store or fastener vendor. They will offer you aluminum or stainless rivets, but probably won''t be able to offer monel - just not enough demand. Stainless is a good choice assuming it''s properly treated before insertion (I recommend Tef-Gel but there are other choices to protect against dissimilar metal corrosion). I''ve mounted much hardware on the last two boats using 1/4" stainless rivets, so 3/16" won''t be a problem for you. You select the rivet by both its diameter and depth, so you''ll need to look at what depth allows you a full pull on the rivet (full distortion on the blind side) before you run out of further pull and the rivet pops. With patience you can also drill out these rivets, but it requires a topnotch metal cutting bit.

Stainless rivets need to be set with a large rivet tool. You may be able to rent one in your area, perhaps from a rigging shop or a tool rental vendor. Big guns like this (e.g. name brand Big Daddy) are a bit expensive but make a great long-term investment if you plan on owning boats for lots of years.

Jack


----------



## Turk123 (Jan 8, 2004)

Thanks for the info. After looking a bit for the rivets, and unsuccessfull attempts to rent a riveter large enough for the stainless rivets, I''ve giving up on that idea. I drilled out the mast bottom plate and tapped the holes. Using your idea I bought some anti-sieze paste (for dissimilar metals) and used stainless bolts. All went together even stronger than the original rivets.


----------



## Chuckl (Jul 7, 2013)

TURK:
Check with local aircraft mechanics. Especially if they have access to transport (airliner) aircraft. Solid, monel rivets are used extensively in the repair of large aircraft and, to a limited extent, larger business aircraft.

A good sheetmetal department should be able to supply you with a few monel rivets easily. Rivets up to 3/16" will drive easily with a 3X or larger rivet gun.


----------



## Geoff54 (Oct 30, 2011)

I know you've resolved your problem but you can get monel cherry rivets from Aircraft Spruce, or at least they used to sell them.


----------



## GrahamO (Apr 4, 2012)

I have tried these guys to get 1/4" Monel structural rivets and they are unobtanium. Best I can find is stainless / stainless from Hanson Rivet Supply but the minimum order quantity is 100 at about a dollar a pop......

Anyone know somewhere that sells small retail quantities?......


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

Turk123 said:


> I have been told that monel rivets are best for fasteners on a aluminum mast. I need to use 3/16 blind rivets to fasten the mast to the bottom mast plate. Is there a source for this rivet on the internet and can I redily rent a rivet gun to set these??? Just need more info from anyone with experience with this. Can a large hand operated rivet tool (large handles) work on 3/16 monel rivets?


Master rigger Brion Toss, author of the Riggers Apprentice, uses SS rivets W/TefGel or dill & tap if the mast section is at least as thick as the machine screw.. Most spar builders also use SS rivets..


----------



## GrahamO (Apr 4, 2012)

Yep, I'm going for the SS + TefGel. My hand riveter has a die for 1/4" which I will be testing next week. I've had no problem with any 3/16" rivets.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

Here is the riveter I've been using for 1/4" s/s rivets on the boat :

Astro Pneumatic 1426 1/4-Inch Heavy-Duty Hand Riveter - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@3137XUWS76L

You need a lot of leverage, and the ability to use both hands helps. It's a breeze with this thing.

I use the high-strength s/s rivets from McMaster Carr. Rated for 2400lb shear each.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

GrahamO said:


> Yep, I'm going for the SS + TefGel. My hand riveter has a die for 1/4" which I will be testing next week. I've had no problem with any 3/16" rivets.


I found it impossible with a normal hand riveter. See above.


----------



## SaltyHog (Sep 7, 2010)

Monel Rivets

Hope it helps!


----------



## oysterman23 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi Graham
West Marine carries stainless rivets...Ive used them with a rivet tool fitted with pipe extensions for better leverage....that big riveter looks nice!


----------

